# Whats good



## Straight Sativa (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey everyone whats up; I've been looking around the boards for a while but just decided to actually start posting.

I'm looking to start some plants of my own soon; never done it before!

Anyways...smoke a blunt


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup. Get reading, lol


----------



## Straight Sativa (Nov 13, 2008)

Hell yeah. You guys seem smart about this stuff.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 13, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Straight Sativa said:


> I'm looking to start some plants of my own soon; never done it before!


 ... lots of useful info in RIU on growing - building - designing - regulating and anything that has to do with weed.

Welcome aboard, start us a grow journal if you feel up to it

I'm about 2596 miles North West of ya

.
. .





. .
.

good growing to ya


*yellowsnakes*

from Calgary, Canada

and * welcome to RIU *



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------

